
How Do I Stop Forgetting What I Learned So Quickly? - known
https://mystudentvoices.com/how-do-i-stop-forgetting-what-i-learned-so-quickly-125b1562bf95
======
rdlecler1
If it’s something highly technical it may matter, but if it’s a book it might
not. I remember very few of the details of the books I’ve read but tbey’ve
certainly shapes and refined my thinking. Each book is like a coat of primer
and every once in awhile some idea will crystallize.

------
lurquer
I read this a month or two ago and forgot all about it! Thanks for posting it!
It has great advice.

------
j45
Use spaced repetition to review regularly. This will move what you have
learned and understand from short term memory to long term memory

------
seddin
I use Anki cards

